# Help with weight gain



## Gee (Sep 17, 2010)

I have a 8 week old pit named deniro. I took him to the vet and he only weighed 2.1 pounds when i got him. I got him at 5 weeks. He has had his frrst round of shots. He is at 3.4 pounds now. Any suggestions on some thing to put weight on him would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## teasha (Aug 3, 2010)

Has he been dewormed?


----------



## Gee (Sep 17, 2010)

yes he has... he is just so small. he is scheduled foe his second set of shots on the 25th.


----------



## teasha (Aug 3, 2010)

I have to go to sleep, but wanted to say this. A puppy needs to be dewormed. We use strongid. Then 2 weeks later another dose is given as a booster. The easy way to do it is take a fecal to the vet. They can tell you if your pup has worms. Then they can give you an appropriate dewormer as not all dewormers kill all worms. I think it is one of the most important steps to take. Then you need to consider the quality of food you feed and is it a puppy food. Take care.


----------



## tahoe262 (Sep 8, 2010)

I rescued an american bulldog pit mix that was near death. I started feeding bodybuilder 4000 and within a month he was healthy weight. He was a full grown dog though I dont know how it would work on a pup it seems to taste good and you just sprinkle it on their food. I got it at co-op but i found it on this site also.

www.blackforestkennells.com/products

Here are pics of him when we first got him

















And A month later









curent pics are in my profile. I know the pics are graphic but I figured it would ahow that it really did work for me.


----------



## Gee (Sep 17, 2010)

thanx a million for the reply...


----------



## Gee (Sep 17, 2010)

thank you... the supplementworked wonders... how much did it cost?


----------



## tahoe262 (Sep 8, 2010)

Gee said:


> thank you... the supplementworked wonders... how much did it cost?


around $30 or $40 but its a big tub. As you can see it makes them fat but thats prob what they need and once they are healthy weight you can work the fat off.


----------



## Gee (Sep 17, 2010)

tahoe262 said:


> around $30 or $40 but its a big tub. As you can see it makes them fat but thats prob what they need and once they are healthy weight you can work the fat off.


thanks for the info. you have been very helpful. i will post pics tomorrow.


----------



## tahoe262 (Sep 8, 2010)

hope everything works out for the little guy who knows he may grow to be a champ lol


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

He is WAY TO YOUNG for body builders

You need to put the dog on extra fat

Here is a great weight gainer that I made myself, the 3rd one will help to put weight on. You can either leave it RAW like I have there or you can bake them.










please again do not give an 8 week old puppy body builder .. he needs to grow into himself naturally


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

My mom used to cook oatmeal and mix hamburger into it for dogs in poor shape. I don't know my mom used oatmeal for lots of animals. We would soak oatmeal and then give the water to babies from birds to rabbits to cats and dogs. We hardly ever lost an animal. 

What type of food are you feeding the pup? And I guess more importantly what did the vet say about his weight?


----------



## Gee (Sep 17, 2010)

thanx for the info... my mikado he is being fed puppy chow complete... the vet said that he would probably be around 40 or 50 pounds full grown... i don't want him to be fat or unhealthy but i am sure that he needs to pick up some weight.... again thanx for the replies.....


----------



## Gee (Sep 17, 2010)

geisthexe, any suggestions on what age i can start feeding him your recipe... thanx forthe info....


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

I would definitely double-check on the worms ...

I got my two pups Kane and Roxie at 5 wks and, if I recall correctly, they were around that same weight. They hadn't been dewormed or anything because we got them from a BYB. After they hadn't gained a noticeable amount of weight by the 6th week, we knew something was wrong and during the routine vet check, mentioned our concerns.

They both had worms. It took both rounds to get all the worms out, with a noticeable difference in positive weight gain each time. Now, they're 9 mths. old and approaching 50lbs.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

tahoe262 said:


> I rescued an american bulldog pit mix that was near death. I started feeding bodybuilder 4000 and within a month he was healthy weight. He was a full grown dog though I dont know how it would work on a pup it seems to taste good and you just sprinkle it on their food. I got it at co-op but i found it on this site also.
> 
> www.blackforestkennells.com/products
> 
> ...


Great job you did nursing your dog back to health... It never ceases to amaze me what ppl are capable of doing.


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

If deb gave you the receipt you most likely can use it now. She is great with nutrition


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

Purina I believe sucks, and isn't good for your pup. There is better kibble out there. I would switch his regular kibble from that, if you follow #3, and he gains that weight and you go back to kibble put him on something better. Theres a great food chart thread somewhere on here.


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

Make sure if you do switch dog food that you do it gradually. If you start him on his new food right away, without mixing the old food into it, he will probably get the runs.

I did it by quarters with my pups when I switched them and they did good with that. 3/4 old & 1/4 new, 1/2 old & 1/2 new, etc.


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

Most commercialized foods are garbage. Even the ones the vets recommend. Grain free or raw is what I recommend. Onyx refused kibble, he loves raw. only time he tastes his one kimble is training reward markers


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Do you have a picture, is your dog skinny or just small? Of you posted pics I am sorry I didn't see it via this phone.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Gee said:


> geisthexe, any suggestions on what age i can start feeding him your recipe... thanx forthe info....


Gee you can start anytime .. neither of those recipes will harm your puppy .. Start out with a small amount like I mean a 1/4 of a cup for about a week and then go up as needed ..


----------



## tahoe262 (Sep 8, 2010)

Lex's Guardian said:


> Great job you did nursing your dog back to health... It never ceases to amaze me what ppl are capable of doing.


yea the son had been arrested and the father had let all his dogs starve he said they were killers. while i was confronting him this poor starved dog was sitting by me licking my hand. I almost punched that old man in the face


----------



## sumo (Jan 25, 2010)

if you want wait gain just feed your puppy quality dog food... feed orijen for puppy and your pup will gain muscle mass quickly..... its a little pricey but worth every penny.... try it and you'll never look back.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

If what you can afford is purina then feed purina I have known many dogs and raised many dogs on purina all of them live long lives provided they are healthy can't help the ones that have heart problems and other issues such as hip dysplasia.


----------



## Gee (Sep 17, 2010)

thank you for the helpful reply... I have posted a few pics of deniro... feel free to view them and give me your comments... any and all would be helpful... thanks again...


----------

